

Ask HN: Moving our Startup to Sillicon Valley for Sucess? - cartab

So, we're located in Miami, FL and there has been some interest by angels and investors in our product. However, when they learn that we are not in the Valley it kind of turns them down.<p>Is being located in the valley a good thing?<p>The startup i'm talking about is this: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1748623
======
jasonlbaptiste
Has the Miami community done anything to help you? I made the move from Miami
to the valley once. Happy to help give guidance.

~~~
cartab
jason,

Not at all. I feel Miami is empty in terms of investors for startups. I may be
wrong, but thats what I've felt.

~~~
hga
It sounds like you can firmly state that "Miami is empty in terms of investors
for startups _that we can find_ ", which is what really matters.

